# Am I making the right decision?



## Daisy17 (Jan 11, 2007)

I think I am, but I could use some support and reassurance. I'm planning on taking my 12 year old cat CJ to the vet today to be put to sleep, and am having a very hard time. I go back and forth telling myself - it is the right thing to do and maybe I should wait. 

The thing is she hasn't been eating regularly in two months, and hasn't eaten anything since Saturday. The vet thinks something is going awry in her stomach or intestines. An xray showed an enlarged heart and a small mass just under the heart. I passed on the suggestion to follow-up with an ultrasound, because I know she is too weak to withstand any necessary follow-up treatments. Do you agree with this decision? 

I have tried Remeron and steroids to get her to eat, and meds to make her stomach feel better, but nothing has worked. She doesn't appear to be in pain, but she is listless and is having a little difficulty walking. Other symptoms are sneezing and runny nose (I think from the stress of medicating her), not grooming herself in days, and I hear strange sounds coming from her stomach and chest. The difficult part about this is she still looks like my cute cat, just thin. Why do I feel like I need her to cry or give me a pathetic sign to rationalize putting her to sleep? I know everything I mentioned above is a sign, but it's just so hard. 

I have seven hours left with her and am in immense pain over this...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm sorry.
I do agree with your decision to not do further tests. I do the same when I know treatment will be extensive, expensive and invasive. I think only you can determine when your pet is unhappy enough to warrant the Big Decision. When there are no obvious signs for me to go by, when they are unhappy more than they are happy, I know it is time. I also think it is sometimes best to let them go before they get miserable and ravaged by a/the disease.
It is a hard decision, no matter how it is decided. Hugs to you,
Heidi


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Daisy I found this a bit late to assure you it sounds like your doing the right thing. Im sending good energy your way for peace and strength. I would love to hear more about your kitty when you feel you can post about her. So sorry this happened to CJ.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Cats are very good at hiding pain and discomfort. This is so terribly hard for you, but when my vet recommends that my pet be pts, I know it's best for her. I think you'll know in your heart when there is no quality of life left, and you will do what's kindest.

I know this is heart breaking. My heart goes out to you. God bless.


----------

